# Jaguar Cichlid Tank Setup



## MarcF (May 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am new to the world of Cichlids, only have community tank (250L). What I want is to setup a second Central American Cichlid Tank. Primarily for a Jaguar Cichlid.... So this where you experts come in  
What I want to know is a what is a decent size tank. I am thinking 2m L x 0.6m W x 0.6m H... Not sure what that comes to in litres though. Would those dimensions be fine to house an adult Jaguar and overflow on tank needed? Also thinking of running a sump with it, not sure what size sump would suffice? maybe a 1.5m L x 0.45m W x 0.45m H... Maybe you guys can advise on sump dimensions? Then what additional filtration will be adequate for this tank setup? Substrate wise should I go for sand or fine gravel? And lastly, tank mates for this beast.... I know the Jag will most likely kill off anything in the tank with him, but thinking if I get a juvenile Jag with a juvenil Tiger Oscar will they be able to keep the peace? If not anything that can be put with them besides large Pleco's? Thanks for help and input guys it will be much appreciated.


----------



## Murrayjane (May 16, 2013)

Yeah provided it is 2 meters (6ft) in length you should be solid. If 0.6=2ft i think your looking at a 180gallon (US) As for tank mates, an Oscar may work, but I would suggest something that could actually defend itself from the jag if it had to. An Oscar (or most other fish) won't be able to handle the jag if it is the only tank mate. You should get target fish (ex: silver dollars) and then try to mix a schoal of them in with another few tough cichlids (salvini, convict, green terror, texas, or maybe even an Oscar)


----------

